# Sony Nex-6 - Manual Focus and Focus Peaking with Fotodiox Lens Adapter, Canon EF Lens



## jason324

Want to learn how to us the Sony Nex-6 *Focus Peaking* feature for *Manual Focus *purposes??? Check out this highly detailed Article including two video tutorials and high res photos explaining it all!! 







Sony Nex-6  Manual Focus and Focus Peaking with Fotodiox Lens Adapter and Canon EF Lenses | SonyAlphaLab.com >>

Best,
Jay


----------

